# Compressable Storage Bags



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever come across the storage bags you can pack stuff in and then vacuum the air out of so they compress? Looking to get some to maximize storage of bedding and clothes. Thanks so much 


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dragon Mart - saw them out there.

-md000/Mike



BedouGirl said:


> Has anyone ever come across the storage bags you can pack stuff in and then vacuum the air out of so they compress? Looking to get some to maximize storage of bedding and clothes. Thanks so much 


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much Mike.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I may have seen them at Daiso too.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

md000 said:


> Dragon Mart - saw them out there.
> 
> -md000/Mike


That's like wanting a needle on a haystack LOL !!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> I may have seen them at Daiso too.


I was also thinking of trying there and Lakeland.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I was also thinking of trying there and Lakeland.


Lakeland do them. At least in the Mirdif one. Sure I've seen them in Geant or Carrefour as well.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

lxinuk said:


> That's like wanting a needle on a haystack LOL !!


Not really. Just have to go ask. The trick is (for non chinese speakers) to use google translate and print out the words in chinese of what you want

-md000/mike


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen them at daiso too


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

lxinuk said:


> That's like wanting a needle on a haystack LOL !!


But walking kilometres to try and find something is great exercise! 

Definitely seen them in Lakeland. More expensive in there, but best quality.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> But walking kilometres to try and find something is great exercise!
> 
> Definitely seen them in Lakeland. More expensive in there, but best quality.




Yes, Lakeland. Pack of four in different sizes, but quite generous, AED 109! 

Thanks to everyone for all your help 


----------

